# Hiv bombs



## tsalkonocii (Jun 11, 2010)

> Hypodermic syringes are hidden below the surface pointing upwards to  prick  bomb squad experts as they hunt for devices.    The heroin needles are feared to be contaminated with hepatitis and HIV.  And  if the bomb goes off, the needles become deadly flying shrapnel.
> 
> 
> The tactic, used in the Afghan badlands of Helmand, was exposed by Tory  MP and  ex-Army officer Patrick Mercer.    Senior backbencher Mr Mercer said yesterday: "Are there no depths to  which  these people will stoop? This is the definition of a dirty war."
> ...



Taliban using HIV bombs | The Sun |News|Campaigns|Our Boys


----------



## Madeline (Jun 11, 2010)

The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the human body.  This is ridiculous.  If it is really happening, it's a scare tactic.

From the Centers for Disease Control:



> Scientists and medical authorities agree that HIV does not survive well outside the body, making the possibility of environmental transmission remote. HIV is found in varying concentrations or amounts in blood, semen, vaginal fluid, breast milk, saliva, and tears. To obtain data on the survival of HIV, laboratory studies have required the use of artificially high concentrations of laboratory-grown virus. Although these unnatural concentrations of HIV can be kept alive for days or even weeks under precisely controlled and limited laboratory conditions, CDC studies have shown that drying of even these high concentrations of HIV reduces the amount of infectious virus by 90 to 99 percent within several hours. Since the HIV concentrations used in laboratory studies are much higher than those actually found in blood or other specimens, drying of HIV-infected human blood or other body fluids reduces the theoretical risk of environmental transmission to that which has been observed&#8211;essentially zero. Incorrect interpretations of conclusions drawn from laboratory studies have in some instances caused unnecessary alarm.
> 
> Results from laboratory studies should not be used to assess specific personal risk of infection because (1) the amount of virus studied is not found in human specimens or elsewhere in nature, and (2) no one has been identified as infected with HIV due to contact with an environmental surface. Additionally, HIV is unable to reproduce outside its living host (unlike many bacteria or fungi, which may do so under suitable conditions), except under laboratory conditions; therefore, it does not spread or maintain infectiousness outside its host.



HIV Transmission | Questions and Answers | CDC HIV/AIDS

There has NEVER been a case of HIV infection from an environmental cause.


----------



## Colin (Jun 11, 2010)

Is there no limit to the depths these scum bastards will sink to! The taliban are now burying dirty needles with their bombs in a bid to infect British troops with HIV!



> Hypodermic syringes are hidden below the surface pointing upwards to prick bomb squad experts as they hunt for devices.
> 
> The heroin needles are feared to be contaminated with hepatitis and HIV. And if the bomb goes off, the needles become deadly flying shrapnel.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

I swear they are asking for nukes.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 11, 2010)

Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.  If the Taliban is engaging in germ warfare, t'aint by using AIDS slathered needles.




> Scientists and medical authorities agree that HIV does not survive well outside the body, making the possibility of environmental transmission remote. HIV is found in varying concentrations or amounts in blood, semen, vaginal fluid, breast milk, saliva, and tears. To obtain data on the survival of HIV, laboratory studies have required the use of artificially high concentrations of laboratory-grown virus. Although these unnatural concentrations of HIV can be kept alive for days or even weeks under precisely controlled and limited laboratory conditions, CDC studies have shown that drying of even these high concentrations of HIV reduces the amount of infectious virus by 90 to 99 percent within several hours. Since the HIV concentrations used in laboratory studies are much higher than those actually found in blood or other specimens, drying of HIV-infected human blood or other body fluids reduces the theoretical risk of environmental transmission to that which has been observedessentially zero. Incorrect interpretations of conclusions drawn from laboratory studies have in some instances caused unnecessary alarm.
> 
> Results from laboratory studies should not be used to assess specific personal risk of infection because (1) the amount of virus studied is not found in human specimens or elsewhere in nature, and (2) no one has been identified as infected with HIV due to contact with an environmental surface. Additionally, HIV is unable to reproduce outside its living host (unlike many bacteria or fungi, which may do so under suitable conditions), except under laboratory conditions; therefore, it does not spread or maintain infectiousness outside its host.



Colin, use your noodle.  It's summer in the Middle East just as it is in Britian.  How long do you think _any_  virus would last in a place that can easily reach 120 degrees Farenheit in the shade?


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 11, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.  If the Taliban is engaging in germ warfare, t'aint by using AIDS slathered needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M-A-D-E-L-I-N-E !!!!!  Shut The Fuck Up!!!!!!!   Ollie is gettin ready TO USE NUKES...!!!

You are spoiling the atmosphere!!!  Kneejerkyness requires a strict adhereation to the topic..regardless of the truth.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> Is there no limit to the depths these scum bastards will sink to! The taliban are now burying dirty needles with their bombs in a bid to infect British troops with HIV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO.  Morons.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.  If the Taliban is engaging in germ warfare, t'aint by using AIDS slathered needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure about Hep, but HIV doesn't survive long in atmospheric oxygen let alone buried under the ground.


----------



## Colin (Jun 11, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.  If the Taliban is engaging in germ warfare, t'aint by using AIDS slathered needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea Madeline. It's not a subject with which I'm familiar. Glad to hear it's no threat. Thank goodness the Taliban are stoneage arseholes!


----------



## hortysir (Jun 11, 2010)

Thread-killers.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

Dirty needles and razor blades?  Anyone remember shit on a punji stick?


----------



## CMike (Jun 11, 2010)

Scumbags


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dirty needles and razor blades?  Anyone remember shit on a punji stick?



No that was an efficient ad hoc bio weapon.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.  If the Taliban is engaging in germ warfare, t'aint by using AIDS slathered needles.
> ...



It's still a threat. Maybe not Aids, but lots of stuff can be on a dirty needle. That would survive. I'm not a medical person but please. a dirty needle is a dirty needle.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



It's gross, but I have my doubts that any bloodbourne pathogen would be able to persist for very long on a needle.  There is a reason they live in the blood. 

Though I could be wrong and if anyone has any information to the contrary, I'd be happy to see it.  

All the troops are vaccinated against Hep B, so I guess that leaves Hep C that I can think of to be worried about.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Nuke em Ollie!    

Hey fuckwit?  what do you think is in the dirt in a country with hardly any toilets?  Where ya wipe your ass with your fingers...   I would be more concerned who ya shook hands with than dirty needles.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie, as it happens, I believe that our soldiers have been exposed to germ warfare before.  But I don't happen to think this mode of introducing it poses a grave threat.

I'm a bit more concerned about gases they probably can't see.  And yes, germ warfare is especially depraved IMO.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SFC Ollie, as it happens, I believe that our soldiers have been exposed to germ warfare before.  But I don't happen to think this mode of introducing it poses a grave threat.
> 
> I'm a bit more concerned about gases they probably can't see.  And yes, germ warfare is especially depraved IMO.



The nastiest thing about Afghanistan is pulling into a city and racking out for the night outside of the city and trying to find a place to lay down that doesn't have a land mine in the way.

By "land mine" I don't mind the explosive type.

Afghanis crap everywhere.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 11, 2010)

Ugh.  I can hardly believe we ask our men and women to go there.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ugh.  I can hardly believe we ask our men and women to go there.



It's not all bad and the people aren't all bad, but I agree we've exceeded our shelf life there.  I thought so at the end of my tour in March '05.  There simply is not a military solution there.  It's an economic problem at heart.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a fucking BOMB!!!


Dirty needles and razor blades serve only as extra shrapnel.


A needle prick is elementary when compared to a severed limb.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

hortysir said:


> It's a fucking BOMB!!!
> 
> 
> Dirty needles and razor blades serve only as extra shrapnel.
> ...



The article says as much.  It just notes that they are tipping the bombs with needles and razors for the EOD crews.


----------



## CMike (Jun 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh.  I can hardly believe we ask our men and women to go there.
> ...



I there is a void guess whose going to take over? The terrorists.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

CMike said:


> I there is a void guess whose going to take over? The terrorists.



They can have fun trying to subjugate the Afghani people, who have demonstrated time and again that they are more than capable of taking care of themselves.  

The Taliban had marginal control over the country at best.  

At any rate, we have to leave eventually and when we do this massive government we've stood up will have to be able to perpetuate itself.  It can't do that without a GNP/GDP.

Like I said, it's an economic problem at heart.

Thinking we can fight out way out of Afghanistan is simplistic thinking.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fucking BOMB!!!
> ...


It would certainly slow down the bomb squads' operations, given the panic that's ingrained over "dirty needles".


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> Is there no limit to the depths these scum bastards will sink to! The taliban are now burying dirty needles with their bombs in a bid to infect British troops with HIV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dirty needles and razor blades?  Anyone remember shit on a punji stick?



you've never seen a punji stick while in combat areas,  have you?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty needles and razor blades?  Anyone remember shit on a punji stick?
> ...



No, I never actually saw them. The grunts would talk about them. Supposedly there was a pit just about 100 yards outside the wire. I never went to see it. Didn't have time for sight seeing.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

hortysir said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Yeah, somewhat I would assume.  However, when the worst case scenario is 20 lbs of C-4 blowing up on you, I am left to wonder how much it's really going to matter to these guys.

I mean, seriously, those guys are insane.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Were you in Viet Nam, SFC?  

I didn't realize you were that old (no offense intended).


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



hmmm, where was this and when? I'm interested.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I served from 71 through 93. And yes i briefly visited beautiful south east asia.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks for your service.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



OLd? He only look sold.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You were drafted and if so when? Or when did you enlist?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I swear they are asking for nukes.



Don't need nukes. Just carpet-bomb their family's homes.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I swear they are asking for nukes.
> ...



_troll_


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I enlisted in summer of 71. Figured the draft was coming my way anyway.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



'71: After basic and AIT you would be regular Army grad/troop in '72, right? The draft was still in effect? I thought the draft stayed in effect but nobody was being sent to the 'nam. 

Draft lottery (1969) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I enlisted in 1973/1974.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I see:Biography
D/2/1 ADA; 72nd AVN (ATC); TCLSC-E; USSAC FT Leonard Wood; HQ 93rd Sig Bde; HQ 35th Sig Bde ABN; A Co 327th SIg ABN; C Co 440th Sig, D Co 440th Sig. C Co 369th Sig

now depending on where you lived at the time and the month of your birth date, it is easy to determine if you were likely to be drafted.


note:93rd Sig Bde.. signal brigade? where did you go for AIT/signal school?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, tetanus is bad enough.


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Well, tetanus is bad enough.



I'm up on my shots. Get injured enough and you always get your boosters.


----------



## tsalkonocii (Jun 11, 2010)

merge?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/120797-hiv-bombs.html


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Prior to D/2/1 I was sent TDY to help close down 2nd CLSU-V , when i got to Can Tho the Unit was already gone. 28 days later I was in Germany.

 I went to Ft Gordon, GA for several different schools during my career.


----------



## tsalkonocii (Jun 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> Is there no limit to the depths these scum bastards will sink to!


Agent Orange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A History Of US Secret Human Experimentation

Pentagon Gassed US Soldiers, Civilians In 1960s Tests+

CIA and the US Army test biological agents on millions of cute little people - SciForums.com

Bombing Civilians: An American Tradition




just a little context


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jun 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> It's still a threat. Maybe not Aids, but lots of stuff can be on a dirty needle. That would survive. I'm not a medical person but please. a dirty needle is a dirty needle.


HIV is transmitted from a freshly contaminated needle stick to direct skin puncture in 0.3% of cases.  Hepatitis C is 3%.  Those numbers drops by 90% if the person is wearing a glove.  Now imagine someone wearing a shoe.  You can bend or break a needle in thick cardboard.  You really think a bunch of people are going to take the time to make dirty needles and individually place them in the ground such that the points are sticking up, and that they will somehow penetrate a shoe and infect people with...  something.

Next time just stop at "I'm not a medical person", please.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Dante, no one got drafted 20 times.  SFC Ollie re-enlisted, at the very least.  And has likely seen action in many places other than Vietnam.


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



are you a mental case?  1971, he said he joined so he would not be drafted. very patriotic


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thank you, because I was at Ft. Gordon. USMPS  Most people do not remember Ft. Gordon trained MPs as well as Signla Corp. When I was there even though the war had wound down, there were loads of Vietnamese and looked to me, other Asian, military. 

USAMPS was being phased out when I was there: Spring/Summer 1974

I'm still trying to determine if you were in any danger of being drafted. Danger you say? Why yes, because most Vietnam Era vets I know joined out of reasons other than patriotism, or they got drafted. Many lie about (not saying you lie) where they went and when. I rarely until recently (last few years) ever disclosed what I know and my experiences. I used to bait Boston area vets and others while I was volunteering for the 2004 Kerry run. Funny, many of Kerry's loudest opponents had lied about their records and their motives for serving.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Well, tetanus is bad enough.



Tetanus is actually from feces and not blood.  The "rusty metal association" with tetanus is due to so many people on farms walking through pastures and stepping on nails or barb wire that a cow had crapped on years ago and the bacteria that causes tetanus can turn itself into a spore and survive in that environment for years.  Also, the troops would be up to date on their tetanus shots.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Hey Dante, what's the point in slamming Ollie's service?  He never claimed he signed up out of some deep patriotic fervor.  Regardless of why he joined the Army, he went on to give 22 years of his life to it.  Furthermore, he's one of the least obnoxious posters about his service (I should know, I am one of the most obnoxious posters).

Lay off man.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 12, 2010)

hortysir said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



British squadies... Panic? I seriously doubt that. They're a hard ass bunch of dudes. Kudos to them for their bravery.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Action?  He was a radio operator.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


I never demeaned his service. I am merely curious. If one defines themselves by their service as Ollie does (not that there's anything wrong with that) then curiosity and questions must be expected.

Now patriotism is another story.

People who define themselves by their patriotism are usually scoundrels.

I will always questions the motives and actions of those who publicly stand on their patriotism as a way to silence or condemn others (not saying Ollie has done that here).


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Former Senator Max Cleland, lost three limbs in an accident in a combat zone. He was a signal Officer. A few days before he was on a base under attack. Khe Sanh
Max Cleland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

--
Cleland, was awarded the Silver Star and the Bronze Star for valorous action in combat, including during the Battle of Khe Sanh on April 4, 1968.

video: "...I wanted to be a helicopter pilot..."


----------



## Madeline (Jun 12, 2010)

I've met and spent time with Max Cleland.  He's a terrific person, in every way.


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I've met and spent time with Max Cleland.  He's a terrific person, in every way.



We,,,

edited and sent in a PM


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



So Ollie is a dork.  You can blather on about everybody that suited up but I like to save my flag waving for heroes.

Ollie served..ok  but  Puuulleezzz..  pull up short on the medal awards. 

Next thing I'll hear is how Ollie single handedly preserved my constitutional rights and everything.

There hasn't been a war where our way of life was up for grabs for almost 70 years.  I'm not going to jump up and sing the star spangled banner every time some far reaching president wants to get some political bounce by starting a stupid war against some pitiful third world country.

So Ollie served...so what?

Looks like Max Cleveland served only to have that traitorous fuck Bush and That total scum bag traitor Karl Rove steal his seat with a smear campaign.  Where was all the concern for a wounded soldier that served then?  I didn't hear where Ollie used up so much as a box o band aides.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Fair enough.  Sorry to jump your case.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> So Ollie is a dork.  You can blather on about everybody that suited up but I like to save my flag waving for heroes.
> 
> Ollie served..ok  but  Puuulleezzz..  pull up short on the medal awards.
> 
> ...



Ollie never plays that card.  He's always been modest about his service and never used it to beat others about the head and neck.  Hell, I play the veteran card shamelessly on here.  If anyone deserves criticism, it's me.

Futhermore, I think what they did to Max Cleland was disgraceful.  Especially coming from the draft dodger in chief.


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > So Ollie is a dork.  You can blather on about everybody that suited up but I like to save my flag waving for heroes.
> ...



You mean Cheney? Because Bush did not dodge the draft. He tried to avoid combat duty, successfully.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Okay, "De Facto Draft Dodger In Chief".


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



no problem. I didn't think is so bad. Not when I take what passes for normal posting on USMb into consideration. 

you may appreciate this link to the Veterans History Project.

there are a few stories there that will lead to understanding what liberals truly believe when it comes to patriotism and duty. Most of the stories have components where motivations and reasons for serving are discussed/


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Compare the reasons why Kerry, Cleland and other liberals served, along side the reasons most conservative commentators of their age did not. Bush did the right thing. He volunteered.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



God.  My motivations for joining were so superficial.  I read the "Long Gray Line" decided I wanted to be an Infantry Platoon Leader and go to Ranger School.  Upon completing those, I had achieved all of my rather modest goals in the military and moved on.

None of the "Apple Pie and American Flag" stuff.  That and I loved the movie "Scent of a Woman" and thought Al Pacino looked sharp in his blues.


----------



## Dante (Jun 12, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...






that is my point when I meet up with Commanders of Posts who are blowhards.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Excuse the fuck out of me, but you have never heard me mention any medals, except one. And some stupid fuck criticized me for that. I have only mentioned that the medal I am most proud of is the National Defense Medal.

Other than that, and wearing my retired Rank as my proper title, I don't say much about my service, and then you, this supposedly bad ass drug smuggler who knows all of the CIA's dirty little secrets, wants to come in here and talk shit? Fuck you dick breath. 

By the way, anyone with the guts to wear the uniform, (you know, walk the walk) is a hero to me.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



That would be "Mr. LuckyAssDrugSmuggler" to you Ollie.

And you are still a dork!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I swear they are asking for nukes.



They sure are. Then they could all go with mohammed in his quest for sucking eternal fireballs


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 13, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Christ onna cracker -- twice in one day?  The virus that causes HIV/AIDS cannot survive outside the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You are a real piece of work.
> I ll bet  you cannot survive outside a internet  forum.




There's a pot and a kettle somewhere here. I just cant mention colors so as not to stir up the R word.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 13, 2010)

R word?  Ridiculous?  Repulsive?  Redundant?


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Jun 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Excuse the fuck out of me


done.



			
				SFC said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone with the guts to wear the uniform, (you know, walk the walk) is a hero to me.


how are those low standards working for you?


----------

